# Treatment Clubs.



## DustyKat

Remicade Club

Humira Club

Cimzia/Certolizumab Club

Stelara/Ustekinumab Club

Imuran/Azathioprine/6-MP Club

Methotrexate Club

5ASA/Mesalamine Club

Prednisone/Entocort Club

Flagyl/Metronidazole/Ciproflaxacin Club

EN/EEN (Enteral Nutrition/Exclusive Enteral Nutrition) Club

LDN (Low Dose Naltrexone) Club

Surgery Club

Supplements Club


----------



## DustyKat

The drugs with an asterisks are the the clubs I have yet to compile. 

I will be tweaking the form questions a little due to input by David, thanks David. 

Hopefully I will have all questions and clubs finalised in the next days. 

@izzi'smom: Angie, would you like me to start a Tacrolimus Club? 

Do you all think a surgery club would be worthwhile? 

Has anyone's child had a faecal transplant? If so would you like a club for that and can you provide me with some details? 

Thanks,
Dusty.


----------



## DustyKat

***Update

All listed clubs now up and running.  Sorry for the delay! :redface:

If you have any further suggestions for new clubs or suggested changes to existing clubs please respond in this thread. 

Thanks, 
Dusty


----------



## DustyKat

LDN added as a club as per request and the due to the fact that there are now a number of children on the medication. 

Dusty.


----------



## Farmwife

Thanks Dusty.:hug:

BTW, Grace loves your avatar.
She wants to make fruit hat for our puppy.:lol:


----------



## DustyKat

Well you make that hat we want pics! :lol:


----------



## DustyKat

Surgery Club created. 

If anyone finds anything wrong with the questions or has suggestions for questions that should be added please respond here or PM me. 

Thanks.  
Dusty


----------



## DustyKat

EN/EEN Club is now up and running.  

As this is something I have very little first hand experience of can those that do please let me know if the questions are suitable and/or if anything needs to be added/deleted. Please respond here or PM me. 

Thanks. 
Dusty


----------



## DustyKat

If anyone can add further experiences to these clubs it would be very much appreciated.  

Thanks,
Dusty


----------



## DustyKat

Stelara Club added.


----------



## DustyKat

Supplements Club added.


----------

